# Dealing with a dog that whines until you wake up



## Soda

We kennel our dog at night for multiple reasons.
He used to be perfect and never made a sound, but the last couple weeks he has been waking us up every morning between 7-8am with continuous whining.

The first time he did it, I took him outside (He was 6 months and has to pee all the time) and immediately put him back into his kennel after. He was fine.

The second time I did it, I took him outside - he barely peed - and continued to whine after he was put back into his kennel.

He's 7.5 months now.

It was probably a mistake to let him out at all. Now we just can't get him to shut up. We have not let him out since then when he whines. We ignore him (though we can't get back to sleep) and sometimes say "No", which will get him to stop for 5-10 minutes.

It doesn't matter if we're awake, asleep, in the same room, in a different room, or what time we go to bed. We do not get up at his command unless it's to sleep in a room further away.

I've been waiting at least ten minutes of him being quiet before letting him out, but that has not been fixing anything.

*he doesn't mind his kennel, and will go in it on his own to hang out
*he has some stuff in there he can chew/play with when he wakes up in the morning until we are up


----------



## LeonilCraig

Maybe there's something wrong with him. Something inside his body or organs.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

Might be he's hungry! Mine get hungry by about that time ad two won't shut up until they're eating.


----------



## leaveittoweaver

Can your dog see you from the crate?


----------



## Georgiapeach

He might be going through a big growth spurt right now and is really hungry. 7-8 is pretty reasonable to me, actually. Dogs tend to cycle with the light, so in their minds, it's light - time to get up. My dogs do the same thing, and they're adults. If I can sleep til 8, I consider it a bonus! 

He's also entering the "terrible teens" right now, so a tad beasty.


----------



## Ignis

I believe it is hunger. I suggest you observe carefully his behaviour and any changes of it.


----------



## Sgrecco

Does he stop whining when he gets out? Is he peeing normally otherwise? How often and how much is he fed? What time are you going to bed? It couold be alot of different things....testing you, hunger, UTI...


----------



## Soda

So many responses, but a bit late. haha

We sleep on the couch. His crate is across from us, he can always see us. We generally go to bed at 1 or 2 in the morning so 6ish hours of sleep didn't really work for us.

I just stuck with leaving the room and sleeping somewhere else when he whines. He doesn't bother me anymore, but if husband doesn't have to go to work Tucker will whine at him because he just gets up for the day. 

I think it's just because he gets bored. And testing, since he doesn't whine at me anymore but still whines at husband since he always lets him out. haha

We're starting to work on letting his kennel stay open at night, so this board isn't really relevant anymore for me. Though all the suggestions may help folks in the future 

thanks all!


----------



## CesarMillan56

*Dealing with a dog that whines until you wake up Your Message*

Nice topic for discussion.. Thanks for sharing knowledge regarding this.

Thank you


----------



## bett

we cover the crate with a thin cotton sheet, but maybe he's hungry and then would go back in. we do that with the puppy now and it works.


----------



## NutroGeoff

Baxter would whine at a certain point during the night when I first got him. I think he just wanted to know that there was still someone there because I would tap on the cage and he would stop.


----------



## DwayneTaylor

Take him to the doctor. I am sure that he is facing with some serious disease. A doctor can only suggest you the best for your dog.


----------

